# [ATI] Nowe stery od ATI

## Zwierzak

Czytalem przed chwila newsa o wyjsciu nowysch sterow ATI, no i mam pytanko, czy wkoncu dodano obsluge composie? No i czy sie oplaca aktualizowacLast edited by Zwierzak on Sat Aug 20, 2005 10:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Raku

już je zamaskowali

powód: too many issues

w pracy jeszcze je mam, w domu się już zdowngradowało do 8.4.13

pwenie lepiej poczekać, aż znów wróci do ~x86

----------

## Zwierzak

Az tak zle im to wyszlo?

----------

## Budzix

hmmm niewiem ale mnie te sterowniki sie spodobaly - znikly mi problemy z odswiezaniem monitora (czasami samo przelaczalo sie z 85Hz na 75Hz - teraz tego nie mam) gry chodzily bardziej wydajnie ... ale owszem przy wylanczaniu X - komp sie zawiesza ...

----------

## Raku

mój komp w pracy na nowych fglrx dziwnie reagował na polecenei /etc/init.d/xdm stop

kdm nie chciał się po prostu wyłączyć i trzeba go było ubijać przez kill -9

nie wiem jednak na 100 % czy to wina ati czy czegoś innego (system jest tam w trakcie instalacji)

----------

## mirekm

A u mnie nowe stery działają dobrze. Jedynym problemem jest to, że jak do mojego laptopa podłącze dodatkowo monitor to przy uruchamianiu Xów jako pierwszy wykrywa dołączony monitor, a jako drugo wyświetlacz lcd (a w instrukcji piszą, że jest dokładnie na odwrót). Dodam jeszcze, że w starych sterach była totalna masakra. Zatem u mnie jest lepiej niż było.  :Smile: 

----------

## Klekot

u mnie na poprzednich sterach zawsze wykrywało moją kartę jako 9500 a akurat te stery, wykryły ją poprawnie czyli jako 9700 więc sobie je odmaskowałem z -* i działają u mnie wyśmienicie  :Smile: 

----------

## 13Homer

A u mnie niestety (laptop) za nic nie chciało pójść, walczyłem z tym chyba ze 4 godziny i żadnych efektów.

@mirekm: mógłbyś podzielić się swoim configiem? Podejrzewam, że czegoś mi tam brakuje.

----------

## mirekm

Nie ma sprawy. oto xorg.conf:

```

Section "dri"

    Group 27    # video

    Mode 0660

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

#      Option    "omit xfree86-dga" 

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath   "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/dejavu/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/hunkyfonts/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

#    Option "DontZap"

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "pl"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver     "synaptics"

  Identifier     "Touch_Pad"

  Option   "Device"        "/dev/psaux"

  Option   "Protocol"      "auto-dev"

  Option   "LeftEdge"      "140"

  Option   "RightEdge"      "830"

  Option   "TopEdge"      "140"

  Option   "BottomEdge"      "650"

  Option   "FingerLow"      "14"

  Option   "FingerHigh"      "15"

  Option   "MaxTapTime"      "180"

  Option   "MaxDoubleTapTime"   "200"

  Option   "MaxTapMove"      "100"

# maxtap move 110

  Option   "EmulateMidButtonTime"   "75"

  Option   "VertScrollDelta"   "20"

  Option   "HorizScrollDelta"   "20"

  Option   "MinSpeed"      "0.3"

  Option   "MaxSpeed"      "0.75"

  Option   "AccelFactor"      "0.015"

  Option   "EdgeMotionMinSpeed"   "200"

  Option   "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed"   "200"

  Option   "UpDownScrolling"   "1"

  Option   "CircularScrolling"   "1"

  Option   "CircScrollDelta"   "0.1"

  Option   "CircScrollTrigger"   "2"

  option   "ShmConfig"      "on"

  Option   "RTCornerButton"   "1"

  Option   "RBCornerButton"   "3"

  Option   "LTCornerButton"   "2"

  Option   "LBCornerButton"   "2"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "USB_Mouse1"

    Driver    "mouse"

    Option    "Protocol"   "IMPS/2"

    Option    "Device"   "/dev/input/mouse2"

    Option      "Buttons"   "5"

    Option      "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 91.1

    VertRefresh 60 - 100

    Option "DPMS"

    DisplaySize 370 230

EndSection

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter head 0"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# ### generic DRI settings ###

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === misc DRI settings ===

    Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

# ### FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ###

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "s" 

    Option "Mode2"         "1280x1024, 1024x768, 800x600, 640x480"

    Option "Hsync2"         "30-95"

    Option "VRefresh2"         "50-160"

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0" 

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

    Option "CapabilitiesEx"             "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4e50

    Screen 0

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter head 0"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1680x1050" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1152x864" "1024x768" "848x480" "800x600" "640x480" "640x350" "400x300" "320x200"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

    Screen "Screen0"

    InputDevice "Touch_Pad" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "USB_Mouse1" "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

### EOF ###

```

Trochę się zmienił interfejs konfiguracji karty, musiałem na nowo skonfigurować przez fglrxconfig.

Doszedł m.in. "DesktopSetup" - opis w dokumentacji dostarczanej w pakiecie z driverami.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## 13Homer

Dzięki mirekm, niestety dopiero dziasiaj wieczorem będę mógł sie tym zająć.

Dam znac, jak mi poszło.

----------

## 13Homer

Rewelacja, chodzi jak marzenie.

Wyszło na to, że musiałem zakomentować parametry monitora (HorizSync i VertRefresh).

Za nic nie chciało pracować na ustawieniach z 8.14.13.

----------

## Raku

a dla wszystkich, którym nie działają żadne stery ATI:

właśnie udało mi się uruchomic R9250 na płycie z i865G i P!V HT po dwóch dniach walki.

Linux pooh 2.6.12-nitro5-genetic #4 SMP Mon Aug 22 23:26:26 CEST 2005 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

agpgart i intel-agp w użyciu

a problemem, dla którego to badziewie nie chciało chodzić jest p********* AGP APERTURE SIZE w biosie. Miałem tą opcję ustawioną na 4MB i p********* sterowniki od p********* ATI za ch*** nie chciały się uruchomić. Dopiero po przestawieniu wartości na 64MB nagle wszystko zaczęło działać.

Ja naprawdę p******* ATI. Kolejną moją kartą będzie coś nvidii.

Może ktoś odpalił już tą ch******** na 2.6.13-rc? Chciałbym lm-sensors uruchomić, a moduły do sensorów dla mojej płyty (asus na i865G) są dopiero w tej wersji. Po pierwszej próbie - logi Xorga pokazują, że akceleracja wstała, ale logownaie do KDE przebiegało dziwnie wolno i ekran się coś zaczął zacinać (xle się odświerza)

PS. sam dokonałem autocenzury

PS2.  może jakiś moderator będzie tak miły i pozamienia gwiazdki na jakieś ładne słowa?

----------

## pszemas

tylko jak zainstaloalem et nowe stery zaraz je wywalilem poniewaz :

1. przy zamykaniu X'ow zwiecha totalna

2. czeste zwiechy przy pracy na x'ach

3. takie sobie osiagi

ogulnie kupa, 14.13 o niebo lepsze, nie wiem jak ati moglo cos takiego wypuscic, jak to sie znalazlo w portage ?

----------

## n0rbi666

Zemergowalem, bez zmian w xorg.conf dzialalo, ale przy zamykaniu x-ow - zwiecha  :Confused:  (paski na ekranie ...)

fglrxconfig nie pomogl, czyli nie jest to kwestia xorg.conf - wiec z niecierpliwoscia czekam na wersje dzialajaca ...

----------

## _troll_

na szczescie nie mam ATI, jednak dodam maly komentarz od siebie.... a moze raczej pytanie... *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> <ciach> wiec z niecierpliwoscia czekam na wersje dzialajaca ...

 czy to zdanie od uzytkownikow kart graficznych ATI, nie pojawia sie za czesto? dzialaja Wam 'jakos' te sterowniki??

Stoje przed kupnem nowej kart niedlugo i nie widze by pozytywy kart ATI - znane z systemow Windows - przenosily sie na Linuksa.... Jak wyglada porownanie mozliwosci miedzy systemami?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## mirekm

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Stoje przed kupnem nowej kart niedlugo i nie widze by pozytywy kart ATI - znane z systemow Windows - przenosily sie na Linuksa.... Jak wyglada porownanie mozliwosci miedzy systemami?
> 
> 

 

Generalnie pod windą jest lepsza integracja konfiguratora karty z systemem, tzn wszystko jest w konfiguracji ekranu.

Natomiast jeżeli idzie o samo działanie, to generalnie nie narzekam. Jak dotychczas, miałem problem z wersją 14.13, bo przy kernelu 2.6.12 się wywalały podczas wyłączania Xów.

Inna sprawa to dwa monitory, jeszcze mi się nie udało.

Poza tym nie miałem nigdy większych problemów.

Swego czasu używałem Nvidii i tam miałem problemy, ale to było dawno temu i być może już się zmieniło.

Pozdr

Mirek

----------

## Raku

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Stoje przed kupnem nowej kart niedlugo i nie widze by pozytywy kart ATI - znane z systemow Windows - przenosily sie na Linuksa.... Jak wyglada porownanie mozliwosci miedzy systemami?
> 
> 

 

rada nowego użytkownika R9550. Jesli nie grasz (czyt. nie używasz do tego Windowsa), to daruj sobie ATI i kup nawet największe badziewie Nvidii. Zaoszczędzisz sobie nerwów, a przede wszystkim czasu.

Dwa dni na uruchomienie 8.6.20 na i865G zakończone połowicznym sukcesem - po uruchomieniu akceleracji i restarcie systemu Xy zaczęły się wieszać w momencie ładowania mojego profilu w KDE. Usunąłem styl GLOcean, pogrzebałem tu i tam i akceleracja działa - ale boję się z niej skorzystać, żeby czegoś nie spier***** (na razie to mogę na 3D zarywać laski - "widzisz? glxinfo pokazuje że działa, fajne, nie? \n - Jesteś wporzo !!" - ale mam już żonę, a ona na to nie leci).

o przezroczystości mogę oczywiście zapomnieć, bo ktos gdzieś napisał, że będzie wspierana przez ATI, "jak przestanie być w fazie eksperymentu w xorg".

----------

## 13Homer

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> dzialaja Wam 'jakos' te sterowniki??

 

Mi jakoś działają. Mam X700 Mobile. Do tej pory pracowałem na 8.14.13, pare dni temu przesiadłem się na 8.16.20 (dzięki mirekm).

Unreal Tournament chodzi bez zastrzeżeń, Doom3 też dał się uruchomić, nie mogłem uruchomic Quake3, ale to wina konfiguracji OpenGL (korzysta z Mesy nie wiedzieć czemu).

Chodzi na rozdzielczości maksymalnej, jaką karta wydoli (1280x800@60).

Trochę rzeczywiście walczyłem z konfiguracją, ale jak widać się udało.

----------

## n0rbi666

_troll_ - mi 8.4.13 z radkiem 9600pro dzialaja bez wiekszych problemow, quake 3, ET, Tuxracer (czy jakos inaczej to sie nawzywalo  :Wink:  ) i inne gierki smigaja bardzo ladnie 

jedyny zgrzyt, jaki mialem to to, ze nie wiedziec czemu kernel nie ladowal modulu od agp (wczesniej ladowal) - ale wkompilowanie tego w kernel pomoglo  :Wink: 

jedyne, co mnie lekko denerwuje to to, ze najnowsze xorgi z cvs-a nie chca smigac (bo inne DRI czy cos takiego) i przezroczystosc (no i na poczatku problemy z kernelem 2.6.12) - ale tak generalnie to nie narzekam na ATI - ani na gentoo - ani pod winda (czasami trzeba i tam usiasc ...  :Wink:  )

----------

## 13Homer

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> [...] quake 3, ET, [...]

 

Uh! Jak Ci się to udało? Jakieś specjalne zabiegi musiałeś wykonać? Quake3 mi nie chce korzystać z OpenGL, tylko cały czas "mówi", że nie jest włączone DRI (a może DRM? albo podonie..), choć inne gry nie mają z tym kłopotów.

Na softwarowej "akceleracji" działa, ale dość mizernie...

A z ET to niestety juz nie pamiętam o co chodziło (pewnie o to samo :)

[EDIT]

Mam. Trzeba było ustawić LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH=/usr/lib32/modules/dri.

Quake3 chodzi jak marzenie.

Chyba, bo jeszcze nie grałem, ale się uruchamia.

----------

## n0rbi666

q3 i ET bez zadnych zabiegow mi smiga, LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH=/usr/lib32/modules/dri nawet nie wiem czy mam ustawiona (gdzie to ustawiles ?  :Smile:  )

----------

## voyageur_01

Zainstalowałem wersje ati-drivers-8.16.20 kiedy jeszcze nie była zamaskowana i teraz mam problem z odmaskowaniem tego. Przeczytałem cały rozdział Handbooka i nie rozumiem jednej rzeczy. Co to oznacza, że  *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (masked by: -* keyword)

 

i co wpisać do  *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /usr/portage/package.unmask

 

żeby zainstalować te stery jeszcze raz, bo uaktualniam jajko do 2.6.12.5 i musze je zaemergować jeszcze raz?

----------

## rasheed

 *voyageur_01 wrote:*   

> Przeczytałem cały rozdział Handbooka i nie rozumiem jednej rzeczy.

 

Handbook został napisany bardzo przystępnie, przeczytaj rozdział na temat maskowania pakietów jeszcze raz - tym razem dokładniej; nie spiesz się.

 *Quote:*   

> Co to oznacza, że
> 
> ```
> (masked by: -* keyword)
> ```
> ...

 

Oznacza to, że pakiet został zamaskowany (przez "maske" -*) ponieważ jest niestabilny i instalowanie go nie jest zalecane.

 *Quote:*   

> i co wpisać do
> 
> ```
> /usr/portage/package.unmask
> ```
> ...

 

Polecam Ci program eix - będziesz wtedy wiedział jak program jest zamaskowany. Dla przykładu:

```
~ > eix -l ati-drivers

* media-video/ati-drivers

     Available versions:

                8.8.25-r3

                8.10.19

                8.12.10

        [M]     8.13.3

        [M]     8.13.4

                8.14.13

                8.14.13-r1

                8.14.13-r2

        [M]     8.14.13-r3

        *       8.16.20

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://www.ati.com

     Description:         Ati precompiled drivers for r350, r300, r250 and r200 chipsets
```

W outpucie exia jest informacja o tym jak dany pakiet został zamaskowany. Jeżeli chcesz najnowszą wersje w pliku /etc/portage/package.keyword dodaj wpis:

```
media-video/ati-drivers -*
```

Mam nadzieje, że chociaż trochę sprawe wyjaśniłem.

Pozdrawiam, rasheed.

----------

## voyageur_01

Wyjaśniłeś, wyjaśniłeś i to bardzo dobrze:)Dzięki rasheed

----------

## 13Homer

[quote="rasheed"] *voyageur_01 wrote:*   

> Jeżeli chcesz najnowszą wersje w pliku /etc/portage/package.keyword dodaj wpis:
> 
> ```
> media-video/ati-drivers -*
> ```
> ...

 

Dużo bezpieczniej jest używać odmaskowywania konkretnych pakietów:

```
=ati-drivers-8.16.20 -*
```

----------

## 13Homer

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> q3 i ET bez zadnych zabiegow mi smiga, LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH=/usr/lib32/modules/dri nawet nie wiem czy mam ustawiona (gdzie to ustawiles ? :) )

 

W zasadzie to nigdzie. Gdy ustawiłem to na stałę w środowisku, to przestały mi chodzić gry 64bitowe, więc zrobiłem sobie skrypt game:

```
LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH="/usr/lib32/modules/dri" $*
```

i wołam po prostu game quake3.

Zdaje się, że można zrobic taki numer:

```
LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH="/usr/lib32/modules/dri:/usr/lib64/modules/dri"
```

gdzieś to wyczytałem na forum, ale nawet nie chce mi się tego sprawdzać. Aż tak często gier nie uruchamiam.

----------

## rasheed

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> Dużo bezpieczniej jest używać odmaskowywania konkretnych pakietów:
> 
> ```
> =ati-drivers-8.16.20 -*
> ```
> ...

 

Może i tak ale wtedy nie będzie miał zawsze najnowszych sterowników (chyba, że zmieni sposób maskowania lub zmieni się "systemowy" package.mask)

Pozdrawiam, rasheed.

----------

## 13Homer

 *rasheed wrote:*   

> Może i tak ale wtedy nie będzie miał zawsze najnowszych sterowników (chyba, że zmieni sposób maskowania lub zmieni się "systemowy" package.mask)

 

Ja bym raczej nie zachęcał ludzi do takich rzeczy (konkretnie to zawsze). Jak ktoś sobie odmaskuje na amen (nie wiedząc do końca co i dlaczego zrobił) to się biedaczysko może "poawanturować" na forum ;)

----------

